

Microsoft teaches Best Buy employees how to troll Linux users - marcusbooster
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/09/microsoft-teaches-best-buy-employees-how-to-troll-linux-users.ars

======
vijayr
data is crap, but the presentation is visually nice ;)

